

The World According to China (Visualization) - cjdulberger
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/24/business/international/the-world-according-to-china-investment-maps.html?_r=0

======
cscurmudgeon
The "scroll to change" view (or whatever this devil spawn is called) is the
new blink and marquee tag. Couldn't do squat on this page.

~~~
mcv
At times it felt like my scroll wheel was broken.

I'm not strictly against scroll trickery, but you need to do it right, and
this was not right.

------
guidedlight
China has an agenda of aggressively pursuing Free Trade agreements that
remove/reduce foreign investment restrictions. We should see Chinese
investment skyrocket as a result.

------
AdeptusAquinas
Good on them. If sanctions and withdrawing aid have told us anything, its that
they empower dictators not weaken them.

Perhaps if the West devoted more money to improving the quality of life in
'risky' countries rather than inefectually trying to affect political change
through economic blackmail, the world would be better off.

~~~
samspenc
As much as we like to criticize the United States and other developed
countries on HN, personally, I think what we're seeing is the worst-case
scenario playing out here:

1\. "High risk" countries with unstable regimes and dictatorships default on
their loans to the World Bank and developed countries 2\. China steps in and
provides loans to keep the regimes stable, allowing them to continue to be in
power and thumb their nose at democratic values and their own people. 3\. In
turn, China gets to enjoy low cost access to raw materials it needs to fuel
its growth, while these nations and peoples lose access to their own natural
resources.

I'm not exactly sure that the game that China is playing is helpful in any way
to the healthy development of a better world.

~~~
mcv
Although you're right of course, it's worth remembering that the US and
European countries also have a history of supporting dictatorships and helping
themselves to the raw materials of poor countries at the cost of the
population there.

